# PowerMac G4 MDD ne démarre plus



## Misterjo (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, le sujet a surement déjà été traité mais après une recherche je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum, peut être pourriez vous m'envoyer le lien ou la réponse. Voilà mon problème, j'ai récupéré un Power Mac G4 MDD 2x1GHz que j'avais configuré pour mes beaux parents. Pas de soucis jusqu'a un refus de démarrer, ils l'ont emmené chez un réparateur qui à tout dépoussiéré, le Mac a redémarré. Plusieurs mois plus tard, nouvelle panne. Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton les ventilos s'affolent mais le G4 ne démarre pas. J'ai tenté le reset CM, mais pas de résultat. D'après vous ce serait l'alim ou bien la CM, ou autres choses? J'ai aussi tenté de déplacer ou supprimer les barrette de mémoires une par une, pas mieux!

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Fogi (26 Octobre 2015)

Si tu as fait un reset et que ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, l'alim est vraisemblablement en cause. Avant d'engager des frais, essaie de changer la pile pour une neuve, même si ces modèles peuvent démarrer sans elle, il peut y avoir un fonctionnement erratique si elle est fichue. Est-ce que le ventilo de l'alim tourne bien quand tu démarres ?


----------



## Misterjo (26 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, merci pour cette réponse, je vérifie ces points là et reviens donner le résultat.


----------



## Misterjo (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de faire un test, lors de l'appui sur le bouton "on" il s'illumine mais s'éteint dès la pression relâchée. Tous les ventilos se mettent en marche de manière normale(y compris ceux de l'alim, mais au bout d'une 15aine de seconde leur vitesse augmente. Il ne se passe rien, pas d'affichage sur l'écran, ni de démarrage de disque dur. J'ai vérifié la pile qui est HS, même pas le moindre volt. J'ai tenté un démarrage sans la pile des fois qu'elle soir en CC mais ça ne change rien.


----------



## luc1en (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

deux mésaventures vécues avec un G4 MDD.
La première était un refus total d'allumage tant que l'écran graphique Formac était branché. Sans écran, le micro démarrait et s'éteignait sans broncher.
Exit l'écran… premier d'une série de deux, qui ont lâché avec une belle régularité : 3 ans de vie maxi.

La seconde plus sérieuse était un hoquet d'allumage, comme tu le décris, puis un mutisme parfait.
Diagnostic : alimentation HS, changée par un réparateur Mac de bon aloi.
Le G4 a poursuivi sa carrière jusqu'à Mac OS Jaguar inclus. Il dort sur une étagère…


----------



## Misterjo (27 Octobre 2015)

Je sais que le point faible des G4 MDD étaient les alims. Sur les deux autres que j'ai eu l'un deux l'alim avait lâché, mais plus rien ne fonctionnait, comme la les ventilos tournent je me disais que ça peut être autre chose?


----------



## Yuls (31 Octobre 2015)

Et en essayant une réinitialisation de la carte mère du G4 avec le petit bouton CUDA situé sur cette dernière, ca donne quoi ?


----------



## Misterjo (3 Novembre 2015)

Hormis le bouton PMU Reset je n'en vois pas d'autres et celui n'a rien donné.


----------

